# Holt Engine from Coles



## johnnyo (Jul 26, 2012)

I finished this awhile back and thought I'd post it here as I am new to this forum. Great runnig model with many challenges in construction. Plenty of room to improvise as you need to come up auxilaries like water pump, radiator, ignition and such. It has 1" bores with equal stroke and synthetic oil in splash lubricated crankcase.


----------



## Sparticusrye (Jul 27, 2012)

Beautiful engine, any video of it running?


----------



## rhitee93 (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice!  I'd love to see more build pics of this if you have any.


----------



## f350ca (Jul 27, 2012)

Very nice indeed.
Greg


----------



## vcutajar (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes, I have to agree, a beautiful engine. 

Vince


----------



## larry1 (Jul 27, 2012)

johnny,   Great looking engine.  larry1


----------



## capin (Jul 27, 2012)

I have the castings just can't find the time now, works to busy. How long do you think it took to build hour wise? thanks for showing us some of your great craftsmenship. Brian


----------



## Jeff L (Jul 27, 2012)

great looking engine , I also have the castings to build  but no time right now .Would like to see some photos of the build .Jeff


----------



## johnnyo (Jul 27, 2012)

I think time is best not measured on a project like this. It's like riding a bike up a steep hill, You just keep you're head down and keep peddling till you reach the top. I will have to look around for pics, we lost a lot of stuff in a flood and  I'm still bumping into items I didn't realize I lost. I liked the approach Gbritnell took with splitting the case horizontaly on his endeavor with this engine. I will post more shots if I find them, Thanks.
Johnny O


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 15, 2012)

What kind of luck are you having with that carburetor? I built it to the drawings and then modified it several times to no avail. It would run but not very well. I ended up going with something completely different.
gbritnell


----------



## johnnyo (Aug 16, 2012)

gbritnell

I've had pretty good performance with it built as per drawing. I did notice the flyable gov. linkage needs rev. it opens throttle bore as speed increases. I just never messed with it further. It will rev. up when I swing the handle on it over. I also have that manifold on there which must make some difference as it gets quit hot during run. I saw you're split case build at cabin fever, very nice. I'm not sure why you're seeing carb trouble, look at tank height or the manifold design I also switched ti Ti. for the needle valve as it's more durable and core. res.
Good luck with you're engine, you do nice work.
Johnny O


----------

